# Hospice has been called for my dad



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

My parents had a "talk" and decided that my father is "ready." Therefore, hospice has been called and a plan will be made from there. Just last week when I was there (they live in New York), I took him to the Cancer Center to get his blood transfusion and a biopsy. This week he can't walk. My mom needs prayers and extra strenght as well. This is really testing her.

Thanks for your prayers of love and support,
Susan


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

You, your father and family are in my thought's and prayers.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Susan,

I wish I could give you some special words of comfort, but I'm not sure how to help at a time like this. I guess we need to remember that we ALL are just passing through this life and it will end in one way or another. Even when God gives us a miraculous healing, we still will die one day. The important thing is to always be ready. Years ago I had a bumper sticker on my car that read: "Don't be caught dead without Jesus." Now, at least 30 years later, that still is my message.

If your dad says that he is ready, I'm assuming that means he has made his peace with God through his son Jesus Christ. If that is the case, be of good cheer. God will welcome your dad into his Kingdom with open arms and eternal joy. There will be no more pain and no more tears. While we are on this earth, the joy of the Lord is our strength, and he so worthy of our praise in all circumstances (whether they seem good or bad to us).

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Susan and her family as her father prepares to meet you. Let them have joy in remembering the happy days of his life, and let them rejoice that he is ready for his departure. Let all of us take our lesson from him and be prepared to meet you at any time, for we know not the day nor the hour of our own departure.

I praise you, Lord, for your love and mercy. How you long to comfort us with your Spirit and wrap us in your arms. I praise you for the miraculous healings I've known personally and I've seen in the lives of others. I also praise you for the times when the answer was "no" for I understand that your plans are so much better than ours. Your Word tells us that your mercies are new EVERY morning. And we can trust in your grace.

In the precious name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayer sent, we Pray the good Lord will comfort your mother through this time.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Prayers going up for your family


----------

